# Australian of the Year



## Julia (25 January 2008)

Australian of the Year is Lee Kernaghan (apologies if the spelling is incorrect).

What does everything think of this choice?

I was taken aback that a country music warbler could be awarded this honour.
To be fair, although I didn't know this, apparently he has also done some charity work.

He's probably a very nice bloke, but I would have thought he hardly qualified for Australian of the Year.


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2008)

Should be renamed to "celebrity" of the year.


----------



## roland (25 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Australian of the Year is Lee Kernaghan (apologies if the spelling is incorrect).
> 
> What does everything think of this choice?
> 
> ...




Julia, it's the current mentality we have - the more media attention the more the lemmings will follow.

I would have thought that maybe one of the SES people who risk their lives to help people from bushfires or floods would have been more appropriate.

Maybe some of the women from the CWA who are helping our farmers from committing suicide would have been more appropriate.

Wow, I could think of a lot of other's but I would get too depressed just think that they were missed out


----------



## Broadside (25 January 2008)

He has apparently done heaps for charity so good on him.  I am not really that comfortable with the whole "Australian of the Year" thing in general though.


----------



## roland (25 January 2008)

Broadside said:


> He has apparently done heaps for charity so good on him.  I am not really that comfortable with the whole "Australian of the Year" thing in general though.




Many others have done more, and, with less financial resources. Some do amazing things for free and no thanks to boot!


----------



## dalek (25 January 2008)

Probably is a nice bloke and an OK singer if you like "my baby done me wrong "songs.....but Australian of the year !?!?!? 
Next thing you know we will be making pimply 16 year olds that trash their neighborhood into celebrities....just a minute !!

While i'm not sure what the selection criteria is for Australian of the year, surely we need to set the models for our aspiration and inspiration a little higher.?


----------



## roland (26 January 2008)

dalek said:


> Probably is a nice bloke and an OK singer if you like "my baby done me wrong "songs.....but Australian of the year !?!?!?
> Next thing you know we will be making pimply 16 year olds that trash their neighborhood into celebrities....just a minute !!
> 
> While i'm not sure what the selection criteria is for Australian of the year, surely we need to set the models for our aspiration and inspiration a little higher.?




Last years Australian of the Year was a joke in my opinion - what a waste of a title, Shane Waugn would have been better.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

nothing to do with his singing 
 it's his generousity that won it (with his time, and charity campaigning for the bush) .."Pass the hat around" tours (apparently)

 Spirit Of The Bush - Lee Kernaghan, Adam Brand & Steve Forde 

"Is the spirit in the rock
or *pass the hat around*... "

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/25/2146989.htm



> Kernaghan named Australian of the Year
> Posted 3 hours 51 minutes ago
> Updated 2 hours 30 minutes ago
> 
> ...




btw "Johnathon Welch of Choir of Hard Knocks fame was announced as Australia's Local Hero 2008."


----------



## wayneL (26 January 2008)

Nobody is saying Lee ain't a jolly good fellow, but that there are plenty of "non-celebrity" people who do much more.

It seems that unless you're famous, you don't count.


----------



## sam76 (26 January 2008)

wayneL said:


> Nobody is saying Lee ain't a jolly good fellow, but that there are plenty of "non-celebrity" people who do much more.
> 
> It seems that unless you're famous, you don't count.




I agree Wayne.  

My father has been awarded an Australia Day medal, but it has taken him over 50 years of solid community service to be recognised and it was only after being put up after his collegues insistance that it eventuated. However, my father is not a celebrity and is not well known by the general community and the effort and strain he has put on on our family to ensure the broader Victorian community is safe when they sleep. The country needs a pinup boy/girl but unfortunately the real hearoes - as always- continue on being unnoticed.


----------



## sam76 (26 January 2008)

Sorry I've come home after a few.

I shouldn't be talking about this until Australia Day


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

well wayne - no way am I gonna win an argument against the combined weight of Julia and yourself.
What chance has an Aussie got against a Canack and a Kiwi on this subject, lol 

PS I don't have any problem with it personally. 
If he's a tall poppy, then it was a drought year for poppies.


----------



## Sean K (26 January 2008)

Who's Lea Cernigan?


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

Love Shack - Lee Kernagahan

 Lee Kernaghan - Livin' In Australia


----------



## Sean K (26 January 2008)

I thought he was American.


----------



## wayneL (26 January 2008)

kennas said:


> I thought he was American.




It's the subterfuge required to make it in couountry muusic. You just gotta sound like your from Hicksville Tennessee.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

lol , kennas - his accent would fool you, you're right 
not too many country western singers (except Chad Morgan maybe?) (or Slim Dusty?) sing with an Aussie accent ) 
 JASON KEANE CHAD MORGAN 

My favourite Aussie of the year of all time?
probably Weary Dunlop 
 Weary: The Story of Sir Edward Dunlop


----------



## wayneL (26 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> My favourite Aussie of the year of all time?
> probably Weary Dunlop



I'll second that.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

then there was Ian Kiernan... Order of Aus if not Aussie of the year - but no matter ...

Clean up Australia etc - all that paper and plastic and stuff ...

then someone suggested they should give him a tika-tape parade


----------



## barnz2k (26 January 2008)

met his brother a few times, helping with setup for the backgrounds on Lea's Tour haha.

As for Australian of the Year, I think we all know who should win next years.


----------



## ithatheekret (26 January 2008)

Huzzah . Cheers to the best day of the global year .


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> well wayne - no way am I gonna win an argument against the combined weight of Julia and yourself.
> What chance has an Aussie got against a Canack and a Kiwi on this subject, lol




Hey 2020, don't dismiss their thoughts on the basis of where Julia and Wayne were born.  I am betting that MOST Australians would agree with them!

The Australian of the Year to me, should be someone who inspires us to be better people.

OK, so he has done some concerts that raised money.  That hardly qualifies him as Australian of the Year.  I thought we had started to divert from the mentality of sheilas and mates, swagmen and billabongs.  Guess not. I have thought that the 'Volunteer' should be made Australian of the Year - guess I have a problem with people who are awarded such honours when they are really just doing their 'job'.  Which is why I dislike the honours lists and so on, where public servants and the like get awards for something they are paid to do, while people in the private sector, just, well, work!  That wouldn't include people who have risked their lives to do an extraordinary deed - so someone in the Fire/Police/Ambulance services could deserve such honours.

Weary Dunlop - yes.  That is our benchmark!  But there are others like him, (well, not quite as awesome as Weary but, well, he is up there with the Gods!) - those people who do amazing things, like care for people who dont have a voice  -surely in the mental health area, disability services etc etc  - someone who could well raise us all to a higher level.

I did think the producer of 'Choir of Hard Knocks' deserved his recognition.
So I did groan when I heard who won it this year.


----------



## moneymajix (26 January 2008)

*Re: Australian of the Year - the list*

Seems sporting "greats" out of favour over the last few years.

I notice Alan Bond got the gong in 1978. A role model!


*Australian of the Year* 


Since 1960 our nation has celebrated the achievement and contribution of eminent citizens through the Australian of the Year Awards. The awards profile leading Australians who are role models for us all. 


2008 Lee Kernaghan OAM

2007 Professor Tim Flannery 

2006 Professor Ian Frazer

2005 Fiona Wood AM (b.1958)

2004 Steve Waugh (b. 1965)

2003 Professor Fiona Stanley AC (b. 1946)

2002 Patrick Rafter (b. 1972)

2001 Lt General Peter Cosgrove AC MC (b. 1947)

2000 Sir Gustav Nossal AC CBE FAA FRS (b. 1931)

1999 Mark Taylor (b. 1963 )

1998 Cathy Freeman (b. 1973 )

1997 Professor Peter Doherty (b. 1940 )

1996 Doctor John Yu AM (b. 1934)

1995 Arthur Boyd AC OBE (b. 1920 )

1994 Ian Kiernan OAM (b. 1940 )

1993 ** No award given

1992 Mandawuy Yunupingu (b. 1956 )

1991 Archbishop Peter Hollingworth AO OBE (b. 1935 )

1990 Fred Hollows AC (1929 - 1993)

1989 Allan Border AO (b. 1955 )

1988 Kay Cottee AO (b. 1954 )

1987 John Farnham (b. 1949)

1986 Dick Smith (b. 1944 )

1985 Paul Hogan AM (b. 1939 )

1984 Lois O'Donoghue CBE AM (b. 1932 )

1983 Robert de Castella MBE (b. 1957 )

1982 Sir Edward Williams KCMG KBE (1921 - 1999)

1981 Sir John Crawford AC CBE (b. 1910 )

1980 Manning Clark AC (1915 - 1991)

1979 * Senator Neville Bonnor AO

1979 * Harry Butler CBE (b. 1930)

1978 * Alan Bond

1978 * Galarrwuy Yunupingu AM (b. 1948)

1977 * Sir Murray Tyrall KCVO CBE

1977 * Dame Raigh Roe DBE (b. 1923 )

1976 Sir Edward 'Weary' Dunlop AC CMG OBE (1907 - 1993)

1975 * Sir John Cornforth AC CBE (b. 1917 )

1975 * Major General Alan Stretton AO CBE

1974 Sir Bernard Heinze AC (1894 - 1982)

1973 Patrick White (1912 - 1990)

1972 Shane Gould MBE (b. 1956)

1971 Evonne Goolagong Cawley AO MBE (b. 1951)

1970 His Eminence Cardinal Sir Norman Gilroy KBE (1896 -1977)

1969 The Rt Hon Richard Gardiner Casey Baron of Berwick, Victoria and of the City of Westminister KG GCMG CH (1890 - 1976)

1968 Lionel Rose MBE (b. 1948 )

1967 The Seekers

1966 Sir Jack Brabham OBE (b. 1926 )

1965 Sir Robert Helpmann CBE (1909 - 1986)

1964 Dawn Fraser MBE (b. 1937 )

1963 Sir John Eccles AC (1903 - 1997)

1962 Alexander 'Jock' Sturrock MBE (b. 1915 )

1961 Dame Joan Sutherland OM AC DBE (b. 1926 )

1960 Sir MacFarlane Burnet OM AK KBE (1899 - 1985)


* Between 1975 and 1979 the Canberra Australia Day Council also recognised an Australian of the Year. 

** The award dating system changed - no award made in this year. 


http://www.australianoftheyear.gov.au/pages/page22.asp


----------



## bunyip (26 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Australian of the Year is Lee Kernaghan (apologies if the spelling is incorrect).
> 
> What does everything think of this choice?
> 
> ...




My first reaction was pretty much the same as Julia's when I first heard that Lee had won the award.....the bloke has sung a few songs - what so special about that?
But then I recalled his considerable efforts in fund raising for various worthy causes, most notably his exceptional contribution to drought-stricken farmers and graziers. In this area alone, Lee has raised millions of dollars.

Are there others more worthy of the award? Possibly - depending on how you see it. 

The people who are up near the top of my 'most admired' list are the unpaid volunteers who risk like and limb to save lives and/or property.
Our surf lifesavers who are on our beaches every summer, risking their lives and not getting paid for their time and effort. 
Our volunteer fire-fighters - how deeply committed to helping other people would you have to be to voluntarily do a job like that?
Our volunteers coast guards......not for love nor money would you talk me into going out in a boat in wild weather to rescue someone in trouble on the high seas, but the coastguard folks do it gladly.

I think someone who is heavily involved in these organisations, in both a hands on capacity and an organisational capacity, should be in contention  for Australian of the Year honours.

Bunyip


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2008)

bunyip said:


> The people who are up near the top of my 'most admired' list are the unpaid volunteers who risk like and limb to save lives and/or property.
> Our surf lifesavers who are on our beaches every summer, risking their lives and not getting paid for their time and effort.
> Our volunteer fire-fighters - how deeply committed to helping other people would you have to be to voluntarily do a job like that?
> Our volunteers coast guards......not for love nor money would you talk me into going out in a boat in wild weather to rescue someone in trouble on the high seas, but the coastguard folks do it gladly.




Yup, which is why I suggested 'The Volunteer' a couple of posts earlier


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

Prospector said:


> 1. Hey 2020, don't dismiss their thoughts on the basis of where Julia and Wayne were born.  I am betting that MOST Australians would agree with them!
> 
> 2. The Australian of the Year to me, should be someone who inspires us to be better people.  OK, so he has done some concerts that raised money.  That hardly qualifies him as Australian of the Year.
> 
> ...




1. Prospector, (apart from the fact that I was having a dig lol - and I'm sure Wayne and Julia have judgement on par with and/or equal to mine anyway, - and equal right to say so - and Julia would probably call herself an Australasian at least these days, .....

and we sure need Wayne around here on trading stuff - give him honourary Australian status tomorrowXXX oops today !! you reckon lol ?  )  - ...

heck,  I guess you could even argue that bit of Robbie Burns philosophy .. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=251189&highlight=Louse#post251189



> O wad some Pow'r the giftie gie us
> To see oursels as others see us




2.  mmm  - let's see if he has done more than we realise. I'm not aware of the level of his generosity (often these things are done without many knowing) , but obviously someone (or two) has/have put in a good word for him.  

3. lol - unkind...  (you can't blame Kernaghan for the fact that country songs can be pretty basic)
sad day when mateship is a thing of the past  
Some men (alias blokes) call women (alias sheiXX - no can't say it lol) "mate" - and vikee verka -  you extroverted types you!.  Personally I reserve that for my mate/wife   
and what's wrong with billabongs pray tell ! 
When people see billabongs these day they cross 'emselves. : 2 twocents

4. Reading your post just made - I take it you are proposing something like "the unknown volunteer" much like the unknown soldier?  Interesting concept.  A mate at work does heaps for SES. Gee I admire him. (and the firies etc) - every weekend there's a storm, he's out in the rain getting pneumonia helping people put tarps over rooves etc.  But the govt would give the award to the chief SES person - and he ain''t the one doing the work at the coalface - furthermore the senior blokes are paid.  

Don’t know the facts, but sounds like Lee has been volunteering heaps as well. (watch this space I spose).

5. Weary - what a mountain.  Helping doctors under the Colombo Plan.  Love to know what he'd have thought of the Haneef thingo 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=176702&highlight=weary#post176702
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=211992&highlight=kwai#post211992
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=83930&highlight=kwai#post83930


6. Agreed. 
This will come out wrong I'm sure.  The other day a dog turned up at work.
Beautiful temperament. Shepherd. bitch.  mange over 2/3 of its back, skinny, hungry, licked my hand.  I fetched some "stale" food from the sandwich bar down the road from work, and she quaffed a couple of rissoles.  

Couldn't help thinking .."Life's cruel,  you deserve a good home - but then  again - so do a lot of people"


----------



## Sean K (26 January 2008)

Maybe I'm being a bit harsh on the boy from the bush (or Texas) but when you start comparing yourself to legends, it's time to take a humble pill.



> "Our musicians and our songwriters are the modern day storytellers of Australia. I guess in a way the poets of the 1880s, 1890s — (Henry) Lawson, (Banjo) Paterson — they did it for their generation and it's up to us to tell the story of Australia today."




Or, maybe he is that good.......

I'm trying to think of a chorus from one of his songs............

And, the mil he suckered in from 'pass the hat' was what % of the concert take? Oh, none, he spent that on hats.

Tall poppy syndrome? Probably, sorry, I'll go and learn some more about why he's the top Aussie...


----------



## bunyip (26 January 2008)

Yes, you do raise your eyebrows sometimes when people get awards - you really have to wonder what those who voted for them were thinking.
The biggest joke was when the foul-mouthed, hard-drinking, womanising Bob bloody Hawke won the 'Father of The Year' award...great role model _he_ was as a father!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

lol - bunyip 
 yep good point - sober father and faithful husband were not his strong points 

Just learnt (listening to ABC) that India also has its Republic day today (26 Jan) 
Glenn McGrath recognised for his work in fighting cancer - and he in turn recognising the help from Gillie.

PS Maybe Gillie should get AM for walking? 

But what a coincidence - Aus playing India - on BOTH our national days 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/26/2147070.htm


> Honour for McGraths
> 
> Cricketer Glenn McGrath and his wife Jane were both made Members in the General Division of the Order of Australia (AM).
> 
> Glenn McGrath was honoured for his services to cricket while both he and Jane McGrath were also recognised for their work on fund-raising for breast cancer research.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

Speaking of Steve Irwin and his (and his family's) work with Wildlife Warriors, 

Maybe these New Yorkers deserve an honourable mention ..  

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/26/2147158.htm



> New York socialites join drive to save Tasmanian Devil
> Posted 1 hour 12 minutes ago
> 
> Efforts to save the Tasmanian Devil from the deadly facial tumour disease continue to gain momentum in Australia and overseas.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

sam76 said:


> I agree Wayne.
> 
> My father has been awarded an Australia Day medal, but it has taken him over 50 years of solid community service to be recognised and it was only after being put up after his collegues insistance that it eventuated. However, my father is not a celebrity and is not well known by the general community and the effort and strain he has put on on our family to ensure the broader Victorian community is safe when they sleep. The country needs a pinup boy/girl but unfortunately the real hearoes - as always- continue on being unnoticed.






sam76 said:


> Sorry I've come home after a few. I shouldn't be talking about this until Australia Day




sam 
good for your dad that he was recognised finally.

:topic
lol - speaking of getting home late - we have kids and cousins here at the moment - they got home late last night / early this morning after going to Big Day Out.  

and raving about the likes of "Rage Against the Machine" 
songs like "F*** you I won't do what you tell me " etc 
Apparently the band has come together after some time dispersed - what a shame lol.  

possible reference to Corey Delaney . 

I've said it a few times, but I heard a comedian once - making the point that the older generation will gather round the piano at the retirement home and sing songs like "Roll out the Barrel",  and "I belong to Glascow" ....

and the genY's will gather round the piano and sing, - imagine the frail old voices -   ""F*** you I won't do what you tell me " 

This youtube from a few days ago in Sydney :- (I think I prefer Kernaghan lol)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name Sydney 08


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

I was trying to recall if Terri Irwin ever got (or indeed could get) similar  recognition .. - yep, "Honorary" ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terri_Irwin


> In 2006, Terri Irwin was made an honorary Member of the Order of Australia for services to wildlife conservation and the tourism industry.[2] [3] [4] ("Honorary" membership in the Order of Australia is a version of the award given to non-citizens of Australia.[5])




Such a great lady !



> In her first statement since her husband's death on September 4, 2006, Terri announced that the Australian memorial service on September 20, 2006, at Australia Zoo in Queensland, would be open to the public, and that people who wish to attend should make a donation to Irwin's Wildlife Warriors fund. The service was held at the "Crocoseum," a 5,500 seat open-air amphitheater, which Steve built at the zoo and of which he was so proud. When it was suggested that a larger facility may be more appropriate, Terri stated that she couldn't see how a memorial service would work in any other place other than the Crocoseum. She also thanked well-wishers for their "overwhelming outpouring of love", support and prayers for her family".
> 
> Terri herself was too upset to speak at the ceremony. She remained with her young son Bob during the proceedings, but her daughter Bindi spoke about her love for her dad, to which she received a standing ovation.
> 
> ...




And indeed she awarded David Attenborough an award 7 weeks or so after Steve's accident  - hard to know who got the bigger ovation, Terri or Sir David  ..... (or should that - even if not official - be *Dame* Terri or Sir David ?) 


> On October 31, 2006 *she was invited to the Royal Albert Hall to award a Special Recognition Award to Sir David Attenborough at the British National Television Awards.[8] When she came on stage, the entire audience gave her a standing ovation out of recognition for her bravery in light of her husband's death.*
> 
> She fought back tears in appreciation of the British people, while the camera cut to Neighbours star Alan Fletcher, who was shown to be fighting back tears also. She cited Attenborough as a great inspiration for her late husband, saying "If there's one person who directly inspired my husband, it's the person being honoured tonight." and going on to say "[Steve's] real, true love was conservation- and the influence of tonight's recipient in preserving the natural world has been immense."[8]
> 
> ...




PS - just looking at that list posted by moneymajix, Shame they can't give the award for 1993 to Steve 



> 1998 Cathy Freeman (b. 1973 )
> 1997 Professor Peter Doherty (b. 1940 )
> 1996 Doctor John Yu AM (b. 1934)
> 1995 Arthur Boyd AC OBE (b. 1920 )
> ...


----------



## tigerboi (26 January 2008)

the australian of the year lee kernaghan??? i cant cop him due to the fact he

sings with a yank accent,what a joke.......the guy who did the choir of hard

knocks he would have been a worthy winner,tough gig that one but he put

it all together very well...his name????jonathon ...... i think.....tb


----------



## tigerboi (26 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> the australian of the year lee kernaghan??? i cant cop him due to the fact he
> 
> sings with a yank accent,what a joke.......the guy who did the choir of hard
> 
> ...




jonathon welch,good hearted bloke,the real 2008 australian of the year,maybe

he will get a jersey in 2009....tb


----------



## bunyip (26 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> the australian of the year lee kernaghan??? i cant cop him due to the fact he
> 
> sings with a yank accent,what a joke.......




I agree.....it gets up my nose too when Aussie country music stars try to emulate American accents in their singing. Lee Kernaghan isn't the only one doing it either.....Adam Harvey and Gina Jeffries are two more who spring to mind, and there are many others.
They should be proud of being Australian, and that pride should be reflected by singing in an Australian accent. 
No false Yank accent for Slim Dusty though. Slim was proud to be an Aussie and he sang like a real Australian.


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2008)

Yes 20/20, an honour like the Tomb of the Unknown warrior is exactly what I was thinking of.

The Senior Australian of the Year has done amazing work in disadvantaged countries, which, as I posted in that thread, why should the fact that he is 'senior' preclude him from being given the main prize.  Surely he would have been more worthy than a CW singer......still groaning.......I cant stand them.....

Slim Dusty - possibly, at least he was the real thing.  And yes, Jonathon Welch - he too is someone who inspires everyone and gives people hope and something to live for.

No way for Steve Irwin - well, he is gone now so I wont say what I thought of him.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

Maybe fair to say he's admired over almost all the area of Australia - 
the big area in the middle that excludes the coastal cities


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Maybe fair to say he's admired over almost all the area of Australia -
> the big area in the middle that excludes the coastal cities




and those urbanised areas constitute 85% of the population!


----------



## Nyden (26 January 2008)

How did this yokel win it?

I haven't heart of any charitable contributions of his?  
Perhaps he does a lot behind the scenes.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

Prospector said:


> and those urbanised areas constitute 85% of the population!




yep! 
and many of em could care less about the plight of the bushies 
could be what the judges want to highlight maybe?


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

well I think anyone who is still keeping their New Year's resolutions should be mentioned in the honours list.

Like, I've successfully given up coffee for 25 days 14 hours 16 minutes 
And I mainly drink light beer ( just three times as many )


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> yep!
> and many of em could care less about the plight of the bushies
> could be what the judges want to highlight maybe?




Surely that isn't the purpose of this award?

I think maybe Australia is moving from a Primary Industry to Secondary - or is that tertiary to Mining!


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

Prospector said:


> 1. Surely that isn't the purpose of this award?
> 
> 2. I think maybe Australia is moving from a Primary Industry to Secondary - or is that tertiary to Mining!



1. I'm not sure what the purpose of the award is - ?  (make you proud to be Aus according to the govt website) 
If you look at the list of recipients (backgrounds in sports, arts, Abs, church, army, global warming etc ) - the full spectrum I guess. 

The fact that Tim Flannery received it last year ( almost in defiance of the reigning govt of the day) would suggest that you don't have to toe the party line. 

Seems that Senior starts at 60. They should clarify that 25-59 is "Middle Aged Aussie of the Year" yes?

http://www.australianoftheyear.gov.au/pages/page2.asp


> Lee Kernaghan named Australian of the Year 2008
> 25 January 2008
> Country music legend and *a champion of rural Australia*, Lee Kernaghan OAM, has been named Australian of the Year 2008 at a ceremony in front of Parliament House in Canberra






> *About the Australian of the Year Awards          *
> Each year our nation celebrates the achievement and contribution of eminent Australians through the Australian of the Year Awards by profiling leading citizens who are role models for us all. They inspire us through their achievements and challenge us to make our own contribution to creating a better Australia.
> 
> *There are four award categories:*
> ...




2. like USA you reckon - taking up mining in a big way ...
"this is mine, that's mine, and pretty soon that'll be mine as well" 

Meanwhile looks like he wants to lobby Canberra on Bourke's behalf ( the town, not the wassie)
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/26/2147192.htm


> Kernaghan 'pumped and ready' to champion bush
> Posted 3 hours 9 minutes ago
> Updated 2 hours 34 minutes ago
> 
> ...



PS Kernaghan says "Buy Aus" !! 

Local Hero category added just 5 years ago 



> The Local Hero Award was introduced into the Australian of the Year Awards in 2003. It acknowledges extraordinary contributions made by Australians in their local community.
> 
> The Local Hero Award is sponsored by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julia (26 January 2008)

I wonder how much of the choice of Mr Kernaghan relates to our esteemed Prime Minister's desire to be seen as being "of the common people" rather than an intellectual, Mandarin-speaking diplomat?

As far as Mr Kernaghan's generosity in donating some proceeds from his concerts to drought relief is concerned, I imagine it's a very small percentage of his overall income and such a proportion will easily be recouped by additional sales of his records as a result of all the publicity.

What does this choice of Australian of the Year say about Australia to people overseas?  That we value above all others a purveyor of what some of us would even hesitate to call music, delivered in a predictably nasal, American twang?  OK, fine, I guess.  Goes with the cork trimmed hats, kangaroos and koalas to complete the picture of modern Australia.

And, somewhat off topic for which I apologise, another ASF member has via PM recorded his astonishment at the outpouring of grief re Heath Ledger.
Sure, it's sad when someone dies. But as someone who is decidedly unimpressed by celebrities, I'm a great deal more sad about the homeless person who dies alone in the gutter simply because no one could care less.


----------



## Prospector (27 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> yep!
> and many of em could care less about the plight of the bushies
> could be what the judges want to highlight maybe?




I have been thinking about this a bit more.  Are you saying that the Australian of the Year should be picked to make a political statement?  That would an absolute travesty!


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

Prospector said:


> I have been thinking about this a bit more.  Are you saying that the Australian of the Year should be picked to make a political statement?  That would an absolute travesty!



I'm not sure exactly how it's chosen
but not really political as such ..
I mean,  recognition of the bush is pretty much bipartisan in Canberra.

Just that a lot of city folk give em drought relief / flood relief etc  begrudgingly 

And it seems that Lee has been concentrating his efforts on said bush. 

Let's say it's "recognition of someone who recognises a need"


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> I'm not sure exactly how it's chosen
> but not really political as such ..



Does he (Lee) make me proud to be an Aussie?
jury out , but I'll happily see what he's on about 
after Tamworth when he's got his voice back (finishes today I think) - he's been playing to devoted fans of course...

Did Archbishop Peter Hollingworth AO OBE make me proud to be an aussie?
nope (possibly with benefit of hindsight of his handling of sexual abuse matters in the church - legal vulnerability taking precedence over moral stand - perhaps that's a "governor -generalisation" 

Did Steve Irwin ? - you betcha
And Terri for that matter, just for the fact that she's adopted us. 

Does Gillie - ditto


----------



## Prospector (27 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Does he (Lee) make me proud to be an Aussie?




No, I am still cringing about this award.  He has been around in the media for years, so if you dont know what he is on about by now, then doesnt that suggest it is an, well, unusual choice?



2020hindsight said:


> Did Archbishop Peter Hollingworth AO OBE make me proud to be an aussie?




I dont believe that any religious leaders should be given this honour



2020hindsight said:


> Did Steve Irwin ? - you betcha




Nope


2020hindsight said:


> And Terri for that matter, just for the fact that she's adopted us.




Double Nope.  Would they even be considered if there had not been a sad and sudden death?  And are we that bad that we should be greatful that she has 'adopted' us?



2020hindsight said:


> Does Gillie - ditto




Yes, he is a great cricketer and sportsperson, but he has received plenty of accolades in his own right, and in remuneration.  So ditto for sports people as for religious people!  And I do come from a sporting family!

Victor Chen (Heart Surgeon), Frazer (Cervical cancer prevention) Working with the disabled, the sick etc - these are the people who make me proud.


----------



## Julia (27 January 2008)

Prospector said:


> No, I am still cringing about this award.  He has been around in the media for years, so if you dont know what he is on about by now, then doesnt that suggest it is an, well, unusual choice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree 100%.  And I'd add Dr Fiona Wood, for her dedicated work with burns victims.
Another person who makes an ongoing great contribution to Australia is social researcher, Hugh McKay.
Have never understood the adulation about the Irwins and intensely dislike the exploitation of a child in making such a celebrity of Bindi Irwin.


----------



## wayneL (27 January 2008)

Being overseas, who would I point to as making me proud to admit being Aussie (I am a citizen and speak with the accent)?

Not Lee. I like him an' all, but he has sold out "Aussieness" for commercial success (yankee accent and style of music etc).

Notwithstanding there are heaps and heaps of unknowns that would make me wave a little flag over here, if we must have someone famous, howzabout Gillie?

I think the Gillie thread illustrates something about what makes us proud.


----------



## Flying Fish (28 January 2008)

Typical of austrlian society nowdays, we nominate a singer  THis aociety is well and truelly stuffed, mindless dimwits.


----------



## Taurisk (28 January 2008)

Hi
I am not particularly into C & W music, and always thought Lee Kernighan (spelling?) was American, anyway, but was aware that he had written a song, or was simply the presenter of a song about the hard lot of our farmers, the suicides etc.  So from that point of view,  - yes - he's done something praiseworthy.  The rest of the choices are a bit of a hotch-potch.  Bindi or rather Mum Terri Irwin with her rather commercial bent gives me the creeps!  Wasn't it amazing how quickly she picked herself up after Steve's death?  I am a widow myself but it took me a year after my husband's death to just begin to function normally.

It seems to me there is no real great honour in being chosen for those awards; they're a bit like the stickers given away to kindergarten kids.  The Awards Team are obviously tapping into what they conceive to be popular "culture".

As a society we need to recognise people who will point the way to the future, or look after our health, communities, environment, bonding with our land, or who have great diplomatic talents to make international friendships (I guess that would mean a politican  and could include singers, actors), or are internationally recognised.  

Yet looking at the English Award system I must say, they're not much better, are they?  Are the awards meaningless?  Probably not.  
A bit more selectiveness is required, please!

Cheers

Taurisk


----------



## moneymajix (28 January 2008)

Although, passed on, the work of Fred Hollows is inspirational.  
His foundation is still doing amazing work. 


http://www.fredhollows.com.au/



AUSTRALIAN OF THE YEAR          
Fred Hollows AC (1929 - 1993)

1990 Award
Ophthalmologist

A New Zealander, Hollows became involved in the struggle of Aboriginal land rights and better health soon after arriving in Sydney in 1965. In 1971 he helped to set up the first Aboriginal medical centre and in 1976 established the National Trachoma and Eye Health Program which provided treatment to more than 450 remote communities. Hollows also established blindness prevention programs in Asia, Africa and South America. He made several trips to Eritrea to train barefoot doctors to perform simple eye surgery and to help establish a factory to manufacture plastic intraocular lenses. The 'intellectual with the wharfie's manner' became an Australian folk hero, an iconoclast who inspired some and angered other. 

Hollows said: 'To my mind, having a care and concern for others is the highest of the human qualities.' He used his tour of honour after the award to argue for an increase in federal aid to developing nations, and for a more energetic approach to youth unemployment. He always tried to challenge people to lead more selfless and dynamic lives.


----------



## Prospector (28 January 2008)

moneymajix said:


> Although, passed on, the work of Fred Hollows is inspirational.  His foundation is still doing amazing work.




Absolutely, yes, he is exactly the right person.  An amazing and selfless person who went where others feared to tread.  He could have earnt squllions doing his work in private practice, but instead he dedicated it to those who simply could not even imagine being able to afford eye care.  And Julia, I was thinking of Dr Fiona Wood but couldn't remember her name, I just knew she worked miracles with burns victims.

Taurisk, maybe these awards don't mean much at the moment because they award them to country and western singers instead of people who are the real heroes in our society


----------



## nioka (28 January 2008)

Prospector;251712 And Julia said:
			
		

> Don't mention Fiona Wood in some medical circles. I spent six weeks earlier this year as a patient in a burns ward in Brisbane. I had a lot of skin grafts. My doctor told me that she had patented her proceedure and the hospital I was in could not afford to use it.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2008)

moneymajix said:


> Although, passed on, the work of Fred Hollows is inspirational.
> 
> 1. involved in the struggle of Aboriginal land rights and
> 
> ...



spot on mm, equal first choice with Weary!   (and not dissimilar to in many ways) .

1. ahead of his time, recognising a problem

2. an eye for the future as well 

3. fantastic - Aus (/NZ) would have received as much kudos from Hollows as UK did from Sir Bob Geldorf 

"trips to Eritrea to train barefoot doctors" - maybe we need some of them to come back over here - seriously ! - in the centre!. "to perform simple eye surgery".  

4. "kindness in another's trouble .. courage etc"

5. "used his tour of honour after the award to argue for an increase in federal aid to developing nations".   speaking of Sir Bob Geldorf, we all know what he thinks of Aus generosity these days  .

But it highlights perhaps the fact that the Aussie of the Year usually "uses his tour of duty" to push some point.  Last year Tim Flannery - this year Lee Kernaghan.  So yes, I suppose we can expect Lee to spend more time talking "rural" than "suburbs" - AND in the process, (his other pet topic) to "buy Australian". 

6. "to youth unemployment; lead more selfless lives" - hard to fault the man - a bludy saint.  

http://www.abc.net.au/schoolstv/australians/hollows.htm


> FRED HOLLOWS  (1929 - 1993)
> 
> Professor Fred Hollows was an eye doctor (opthalmologist).
> 
> ...




Although as a young man he studied in religion pursuits, I reckon you don't have to be Einstein to guess what he would have thought of the Pope telling people in developing nations not to use condoms.  ...

http://www.answers.com/topic/fred-hollows


> ....Hollows observed the spread of AIDS in contemporary African communities and he was concerned that AIDS would spread as vehemently through Aboriginal communities. Clearly Hollows infuriated some sections of the community with his comments, but his participation apparently did not cause widespread condemnation.
> 
> 
> Death
> ...




"interred at Bourke". 



> ... His eye team held their first clinic at the showgrounds, later relocating regular weekend clinics to Bourke District Hospital. They were welcomed in true Bourke spirit and provided services to other communities in the district, including Brewarrina, Cobar, Enngonia, Walgett, and Wilcannia. These vital screening and surgical services are continued today by the Eye Team from the Department of Ophthalmology at the Prince of Wales Hospital in Sydney.
> 
> ... Fred had a very special relationship with Bourke. ... Gabi and the family treasure these friendships and the deep ties they share with the local community.




on risk taking?..



> Fred always had a passion for mountain climbing and studying at Otago University enabled him to make use of the spectacular mountainous backdrop. He often spent time climbing with friends on and around Mt Cook, New Zealand's highest peak
> 
> For him *the mountain "put things into perspective - risks and skills, life and death, gives you the measure of problems and people*."




His politics?...  http://www.greenleft.org.au/1993/88/4605



> Fred Hollows was a humanitarian in the fullest sense of the term: someone who acknowledged the limits imposed on us by nature but refused to accept the limits we impose on ourselves. The same optimism was reflected in his *membership of the Communist Party during the '50s and '60s *(a membership not mentioned in the film biography shown on the ABC last week).
> 
> Hollows *had left the Communist Party before he became well known for his medical work, but he still had the attitude which says that the existing system deserves no special respect*.




His commitment to "aid" and definition thereof..



> For example, *he understood the term “aid” in the only way it makes any sense: as helping people overcome the obstacles that now stop them from standing on their own feet*. So, when he wanted to aid overseas cataract victims, he didn't organise a one-off charity contribution; he set about helping the *Eritreans and the Nepalese and the Vietnamese to produce their own lenses, without concern for the profit rates of Western companies.* That is an approach that few Marxists -- and few real humanitarians of any persuasion -- will disagree with.
> 
> Fred Hollows' optimism, even when he knew he had terminal cancer, clearly derived from the view that the individual, unfortunately mortal, still has the potential to change the society into which she or he is born. His stubborn acting on that belief has already contributed to changing Australia and the world.




in summary:-
"an egalitarian and a self-named anarcho-syndicalist (like Johnny Howard ?) 

who wanted to see an end to the economic disparity which exists between the First and Third Worlds and who believed in no power higher than the best expressions of the human spirit found in personal and social relationships."


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2008)

And just as Gabi Hollows continues his work - so too (for mine) does Terri Irwin.  I truly admire that lady - and her magnificent little daughter.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2008)

http://www.parliament.nsw.gov.au/prod/PARLMENT/hansArt.nsf/V3Key/LC20020612043
Hansard (NSW) - Optometrists Bill, Second Reading June 2002


> The Hon. Dr BRIAN PEZZUTTI:  I had just been elected in 1989. The measure was brought forward with all sorts of changes that optometrists wanted at that time. They wanted to treat eye disease, they wanted to use lasers, they wanted to provide all sorts of medication, they wanted not to release their prescriptions, they wanted ownership only by optometrists and so on. It had a huge pile of conditions. At the time this was thought not to be in the public interest and so that great man Fred Hollows was invited along to give advice. Fred Hollows was a great friend of the Australian Medical Association. Honourable members will remember that at that time Fred Hollows had lung cancer.
> 
> ... We asked Fred along to tell us what he thought of the bill. ........He was a new professor at the University of New South Wales, having come over from New Zealand. I had worked with Fred when I was a young doctor and I thought I would ring Fred and obtain some fearless advice because he was a fearless sort of fellow. So I brought him into the committee. We met in Ron Phillips' office, which is the Whip's office near the Legislative Assembly Chamber. Fred walked in obviously unwell. He had just had some of his lung excised. He was limping a little and puffing and blowing.
> 
> ...




PS The cigarette companies should be sued for taking him so young (64)


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> And just as Gabi Hollows continues his work - so too (for mine) does Terri Irwin.  I truly admire that lady - and her magnificent little daughter.




re Terri, and the tough criticism she's received around here ... try watching this, see if you can see any lack of sincerity, and exploitation etc etc and so forth. - and don't forget she's doing more than her share for 
a) the critters
b) their habitat
c) Australia 

http://www.cbc.ca/thehour/video.php?id=1396

this youtube is real general stuff ... about her book
 Terri Irwin interviewed by Tracy Grimshaw


----------



## Prospector (28 January 2008)

20/20 I am watching Terri and Bindi as I type (no cricket in SA) and honestly, Bindi is way over the top.  Unfortunately with kids they reach an age where over exuberance is just not as 'cute' as when they were younger - something all parents are aware of.  

In SA anyway, this family really didnt have much of a profile, although people knew Steve, it was more as the character on foxtel whom the Americans loved.  Not much else really.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2008)

Prospector said:


> 20/20 I am watching Terri and Bindi as I type (no cricket in SA) and honestly, Bindi is way over the top..



well that's a subjective call on something that I can't see 

let's just agree to disagree lol. 

PS Just for the record, here are some photos of Terri - apropos of nothing in particular, but she is a real doll - as well as a great person imo.  And I don't have any problem with Bindi. Any kid who could give that speech she gave at her Dad's memorial - sheesh !


----------



## dalek (29 January 2008)

The whole idea of "best" awards, be it film, music album, or any endeavour is a stupid one compounded by even more stupidity with the use of grading, old, young and overall winner ?? Is that like 1st 2nd 3rd ??
It is a nice sentiment to acknowledge extraodinary examples of what it means to be an Australian on Australia Day but in practice (and quite rightly) nobody seems to end up happy with the selections.  
If we must, it would be arguably better to have a group of Australians of the year, perhaps 21 representing the 21m population. At least they would better represent the diversity that is OZ for a start.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 January 2008)

dalek - good points
just a bit of fun with your second point ...
hit parade you reckon ? lol
you could keep it going all year maybe 
"this week just coming into the charts at #95 is the upcoming philanthropist Eddy Macguire" etc etc


----------



## wayneL (29 January 2008)

dalek said:


> The whole idea of "best" awards, be it film, music album, or any endeavour is a stupid one compounded by even more stupidity with the use of grading, old, young and overall winner ?? Is that like 1st 2nd 3rd ??
> It is a nice sentiment to acknowledge extraodinary examples of what it means to be an Australian on Australia Day but in practice (and quite rightly) nobody seems to end up happy with the selections.
> If we must, it would be arguably better to have a group of Australians of the year, perhaps 21 representing the 21m population. At least they would better represent the diversity that is OZ for a start.



Actually, I quite agree.

All the best this, most beautiful that, is all rubbish. It's all in the eye/mind of the beholder.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 January 2008)

wayneL said:


> It's all in the eye/mind of the beholder.



or in the case of aussie-of-the-year selection panel -  in the mind of the beer holder.


----------



## Prospector (29 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> PS Just for the record, here are some photos of Terri - apropos of nothing in particular, but she is a real doll - as well as a great person imo.  And I don't have any problem with Bindi. Any kid who could give that speech she gave at her Dad's memorial - sheesh !




Obviously people grieve differently, but it was actually her *speech* at her *Father's Funeral* that has concerned me the most.  It was like she was doing 'show and tell' on a Monday morning.  Kids are amazingly resilient, but, well, it was a performance.  Her father had just died, suddenly, shockingly, and here she was, giving this speech at his funeral.  Obviously just me, but I would have thought it a more normal part of the grief process for her to be in shock, distressed, crying, and well, grieving!  I do wonder if it will revisit her later if she ever stops to think about it all.

Terri is very attractive I agree, but I am not quite sure what that has to do with anything here


----------



## Stormin_Norman (29 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Australian of the Year is Lee Kernaghan (apologies if the spelling is incorrect).
> 
> What does everything think of this choice?
> 
> ...




oz + young oz were a joke. senior oz is a champion



> The Senior Australian of the Year 2008 is David Bussau AM from NSW. Thirty years ago David went to Bali to help rebuild rural areas devastated by an earthquake and found that traditional development solutions still left poor families trapped in poverty. He realised poor people wanted work because with jobs they could start to solve many of their other problems. His solution was to offer small business loans - a hand up instead of a hand out. David established the non-profit Maranatha Trust to fulfil his dream of helping the poor help themselves. In 1979 he joined forces with a like-minded counterpart in the USA to form Opportunity International. Today, Opportunity International has 1.25 million loans to people in 23 countries. Averaging $220 per loan and a total of $500 million, the organisation creates a job every 30 seconds of the day.




i have been supporting his micro finance organisation/charity/development fund ( http://www.opportunity.org.au/home.asp ) through my business activities - donating 2% of profit to allowing others around the world access to the capitalist system/markets.

i can not encourage others enough to do the same. 2% isn't much in the western world, but can make a massive difference to the women in an african village.


----------



## dalek (29 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> dalek - good points
> just a bit of fun with your second point ...
> hit parade you reckon ? lol
> you could keep it going all year maybe
> "this week just coming into the charts at #95 is the upcoming philanthropist Eddy Macguire" etc etc




Hey !! this could work... but nominees could not include self promoters, so there goes the media industry, bad luck Bert and Eddie.

There should also be a special exclusion for Zoo keepers.


----------



## Prospector (29 January 2008)

Stormin_Norman said:


> i can not encourage others enough to do the same. 2% isn't much in the western world, but can make a massive difference to the women in an african village.




Awesome stuff Stormin_Norman, kudos to you - and isn't that exactly what nominating an appropriate Australian of the year can achieve.  Why in heck he was 'only' selected for the Senior's award totally escapes me!   Quite discriminatory I think!


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 January 2008)

Prospector said:


> Obviously people grieve differently, but it was actually her *speech* at her *Father's Funeral* that has concerned me the most.  It was like she was doing 'show and tell' on a Monday morning.  Kids are amazingly resilient, but, well, it was a performance.  Her father had just died, suddenly, shockingly, and here she was, giving this speech at his funeral.  Obviously just me, but I would have thought it a more normal part of the grief process for her to be in shock, distressed, crying, and well, grieving!  I do wonder if it will revisit her later if she ever stops to think about it all.



ahhh prospector, prospector, prospector
don't judge her harshly for that for goodness sake 

PS While we are at it - suppose you have to apologise to her in 10 years time -  I wonder if that post will revisit you


----------



## Prospector (29 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> ahhh prospector, prospector, prospector
> don't judge her harshly for that for goodness sake
> 
> PS While we are at it - suppose you have to apologise to her in 10 years time -  I wonder if that post will revisit you




20/20, you too judged her on that performance - you just took the positive spin on how good a performance it was, I review it more in terms of a child's reaction to the death of her father.   Not exactly sure what the apology is all about!

The family chose to do a highly publicised, and televised funeral/memorial service. Bindi didnt have to say anything, she really didnt even have to be there.  She didnt owe anyone to be there, but she chose to be in the public eye.  It wasnt like the Paparazzi snuck around and caught her unawares! So on that basis alone, people have been provided with the opportunity to judge - some loved it, like you, I didnt!

If you dont want to be judged, then dont put yourself in the public arena!


----------



## bunyip (30 January 2008)

Flying Fish said:


> Typical of austrlian society nowdays, we nominate a singer  THis aociety is well and truelly stuffed, mindless dimwits.




If all you know about Lee Kernaghan is that he's a singer, then I suggest you put in a little more research before dismissing someone whose done a very admirable service to this country by raising a substantial amount of money for needy people.
That's not to say he was the person most deserving of the award....he wouldn't have got my vote. But to see him as just a singer is not doing justice to the character and dedication of the man.

As for your comment...."This society is well and truly stuffed, mindless dimwits."

If that's how you feel then maybe you should go and live somewhere else. Try Pakistan or Iraq or Afghanistan or Zimbabwe. Or maybe Kenya would suit you. Then you could learn first hand the true meaning of 'mindless dimwits' and 'stuffed society'.
Sure, our society is not without problems and not without mindless dimwits either. 
But it's a bit rich to go making a blanket statement as you did that appears to write off our society and the people in it.


----------

